# ❤️Happy Saturday from Ava!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

We have been cooped up like chickens studying for my Illinois State Realtor license. Ava needed a brief break for a mini fashion shoot. It's been a gorgeous weekend weather wise. Can't believe we are halfway to spring. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I love those colors on her! Good luck on your exams!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> I love those colors on her! Good luck on your exams!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks so much it is so hard! Who knew there were so many definitions and meanings of Real Estate and laws etc. good news is my class only goes until March 16th. And if I'm feeling confident enough then I'll take the state exam right away.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I agree, those colours on her are gorgeous! And love the props  Great shots of a little beauty!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> I agree, those colours on her are gorgeous! And love the props
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Alaina! I need some pics of your furbabes ASAP lol. Miss their faces. How's Finley doing?

Thanks so much! Once I'm settled into my career in Real Estate, I'd really love to do something with my original passion, first love, which is Fashion. The collage was put together for Instagram. Eventually I think I will get into Fashion blogging. Or something of the sort .


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Haha, maybe I'll see about busting out the camera tomorrow  Finley's doing great, recovering extremely well and quickly from his neuter and hernia repair a week ago - even handled the cone like a pro!

I've always had a soft spot for fashion as well! Wanted to go to school for fashion design after high school, but never happened.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> Haha, maybe I'll see about busting out the camera tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad to hear Fin is on the mend. He's a little trooper. I'll be looking forward to those pics. 

We have something in common  how awesome. I went to Columbia College in Chicago for broadcasting and journalism. But then left for Germany to pursue a music career. Fashion has always been a big part of my life. I would've gone to school for fashion marketing but you know how life keeps you busy. It's never too late though.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Haha I considered going to school for journalism too - but I'm more into fiction writing


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> Haha I considered going to school for journalism too - but I'm more into fiction writing



Wow! Would you happen to also be an Aquarius? And have a love for Luther Vandross music and Anita Baker lol? Just kidding. We really do seem to share many of the same interests.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol alas, you've lost me there. I'm an Aries  But yes, we certainly do seem to have a few things in common


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pretty pictures of Ava. the top looks really nice on her I almost bought one for Ellie but then I talked myself out of it cause we have so much already. I love the pariero top with the bear on it that comes with the scarf... but, there will always be more cute things.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Avas looking stylish!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thia said:


> Avas looking stylish!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> pretty pictures of Ava. the top looks really nice on her I almost bought one for Ellie but then I talked myself out of it cause we have so much already. I love the pariero top with the bear on it that comes with the scarf... but, there will always be more cute things.



Thank you! I really love that tee it is very nicely made. I'm glad I got it. I decided to pass on the Love hoodie. I haven't been checking YouTube for new arrivals cause I don't want the temptation of anticipating something new if I find I like it. Then it becomes impossible to cut back lol. I did take a look on Pariero Japan, there and scarf is very very cute. But like you said, there will always be cute things.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> pretty pictures of Ava. the top looks really nice on her I almost bought one for Ellie but then I talked myself out of it cause we have so much already. I love the pariero top with the bear on it that comes with the scarf... but, there will always be more cute things.


Did you decide to order the pariero top with the scarf? I've decided I think I really want that one but I'm turn on which color. I like both, but leaning towards green. Which would you choose?


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Ava looks great in leopard print. So stylish and the colors go so well with her coloring. 

Good luck on getting your license! We're all cheering you on 😃

I need to get Ponta's measurements for you for clothes recommendations. I'll try and get them tomorrow. Sorry I've been so busy I haven't gotten around to it! 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Did you decide to order the pariero top with the scarf? I've decided I think I really want that one but I'm turn on which color. I like both, but leaning towards green. Which would you choose?


haha, i'm trying to forget about that top cause I do really love it and want it but , my girls have enough. so, right now.. I think its a no for that top, unless I break down and order it 

I would def . go with the pink. its so girly, I love it !! I love the other color too but that one could be used for a boy or a girl. is it definitely green ? its not on the US site or i'd be able to read the chart to tell. to me, it looks like it could be a dark brown, or a dark grey, or it could be green. 

now, i'm thinking I want one too ... oh, I don't know. I want one but , I shouldn't, so... not sure what I will do


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> haha, i'm trying to forget about that top cause I do really love it and want it but , my girls have enough. so, right now.. I think its a no for that top, unless I break down and order it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I didn't think that the other color could be unisex but it makes sense. Looks green to me. But it's so much easier to tell color of things on the LA site. I think I def want one or both lol. Maybe I'll go with your suggestion and get pink to be safe. I think I don't want to let this one slip through my fingers. I like a couple of the other tees too.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lutine said:


> Ava looks great in leopard print. So stylish and the colors go so well with her coloring.
> 
> Good luck on getting your license! We're all cheering you on 😃
> 
> ...



Thanks! You disappeared for a bit. Thought you were maybe gone for good. Do you have an Instagram for Ponta? I've been sharing a lot more pics of Ava on Instagram, I think I may start her her own. 

Okay, just let me know when you get the measurements. Elaina and I can help with that. 

Thanks! It's so hard. I just hope I can get through the classes, it's a lot of materials.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I guess I didn't think that the other color could be unisex but it makes sense. Looks green to me. But it's so much easier to tell color of things on the LA site. I think I def want one or both lol. Maybe I'll go with your suggestion and get pink to be safe. I think I don't want to let this one slip through my fingers. I like a couple of the other tees too.


ya, your right ... I think I will order it cause i'll be sad when its no longer available . I want the pink for Ellie and the darker color for Minnie. then after this ... no more . i'll try not to even look . :laughing5:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ya, your right ... I think I will order it cause i'll be sad when its no longer available . I want the pink for Ellie and the darker color for Minnie. then after this ... no more . i'll try not to even look . :laughing5:




I think I'm gonna get 1 bear, and I'm in love with the Cool PE tee in both colors, and I also like the pink Camelia tee. But I don't have to have that one. But I do really like it lol. I can't decide!


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks! You disappeared for a bit. Thought you were maybe gone for good. Do you have an Instagram for Ponta? I've been sharing a lot more pics of Ava on Instagram, I think I may start her her own.
> 
> Okay, just let me know when you get the measurements. Elaina and I can help with that.
> 
> Thanks! It's so hard. I just hope I can get through the classes, it's a lot of materials.


Yep I do! I don't update it super often, and it has my two cats in it as well, but it's _lutine if you wanted to follow. I'd love to follow you 😊 just let me know your username! 

Real life gets me pretty busy sometimes. I lurk but I don't always post haha. I'm sure you'll do fine on your exam! When is it? 

Ponta's measurements are 8" around the neck, 11.5" around the chest, and about 10" down the back (kinda hard to get that one since he really wanted to play with the tape measure lol). If you know any good brands or even specific clothing pieces that might fit him, do let me know! Thank you in advance 😀

Also I did have a question. Does doggie couture shop take a really long time to send things out? Elaina told me about the MLK day Sale so I ordered a buddy belt from there on the 20th. The order said it is still processing. I have contacted them about when it might ship but haven't gotten a response yet :/ Thanks lol, I'm sure everything is fine but I just wanted to double check. 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lutine said:


> Yep I do! I don't update it super often, and it has my two cats in it as well, but it's _lutine if you wanted to follow. I'd love to follow you 😊 just let me know your username!
> 
> Real life gets me pretty busy sometimes. I lurk but I don't always post haha. I'm sure you'll do fine on your exam! When is it?
> 
> ...



Sounds like me lol. I've just uploaded a couple pics on Instagram recently. In social media, I'm more of a lurker too. I rarely post on Facebook. But I am active on it in that I do like to comment on other Facebook chihuahua groups or fashion, beauty, diet nutrition pages that I've liked. As well the occasional comment in family/friends posts. 

The class is crazy hard. I've not been in school since I was 18 ( I turn 33 tomorrow 😊), but I look like I'm 20! And I suck at math, so that in itself is a challenge. The class goes until March 16th. Then you get up to 6 months to take the State exam. I think a score of 75% or better is passing. You get 3 tries. I turned my first quiz in and got an 85% on it, so not too bad. 

Are you holding his head up and tail up straight up when measuring his back? If you don't you'll get a crazy long back measurement. Based on his measurements he could possibly wear a size 1 in Wooflink. But he's 4 lbs right? My Brax is 4.2 lbs, 9" back and 11.5" chest. She takes a size 2 in Wooflink. So you might be safe to go with size 2, he'll likely not outgrow it. Check Doggie couture shop when you get time and take a look at Wooflink, Louisdog, Hip doggie, Puppy, Puppy angel, Dogs of glamour, Ruff ruff couture. Tell me which brands you like most and I can give you advice on the best fit. Wish I had tiny boys clothes that I could send you. But my boy is 7.6 lbs. I give clothes to the girls at work all the time. They all have girls lol. Take your time, no hurry.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lutine said:


> Yep I do! I don't update it super often, and it has my two cats in it as well, but it's _lutine if you wanted to follow. I'd love to follow you 😊 just let me know your username!
> 
> Real life gets me pretty busy sometimes. I lurk but I don't always post haha. I'm sure you'll do fine on your exam! When is it?
> 
> ...



Your cats are stunning!!😍😍


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Chiluv04 said:


> Sounds like me lol. I've just uploaded a couple pics on Instagram recently. In social media, I'm more of a lurker too. I rarely post on Facebook. But I am active on it in that I do like to comment on other Facebook chihuahua groups or fashion, beauty, diet nutrition pages that I've liked. As well the occasional comment in family/friends posts.
> 
> The class is crazy hard. I've not been in school since I was 18 ( I turn 33 tomorrow 😊), but I look like I'm 20! And I suck at math, so that in itself is a challenge. The class goes until March 16th. Then you get up to 6 months to take the State exam. I think a score of 75% or better is passing. You get 3 tries. I turned my first quiz in and got an 85% on it, so not too bad.
> 
> Are you holding his head up and tail up straight up when measuring his back? If you don't you'll get a crazy long back measurement. Based on his measurements he could possibly wear a size 1 in Wooflink. But he's 4 lbs right? My Brax is 4.2 lbs, 9" back and 11.5" chest. She takes a size 2 in Wooflink. So you might be safe to go with size 2, he'll likely not outgrow it. Check Doggie couture shop when you get time and take a look at Wooflink, Louisdog, Hip doggie, Puppy, Puppy angel, Dogs of glamour, Ruff ruff couture. Tell me which brands you like most and I can give you advice on the best fit. Wish I had tiny boys clothes that I could send you. But my boy is 7.6 lbs. I give clothes to the girls at work all the time. They all have girls lol. Take your time, no hurry.


Haha I don't think I've posted anything on my Facebook for ages. I like to say that my Facebook is made entirely by my friendsWhat are some of your favorite chihuahua groups? I don't know any but I'd love to join. 

Aww it sounds hard but it looks like you're on track to acing the exam 😃 You can do it! I'm also terrible at math... I've always struggled with it. And happy birthday 🎂 You look so young and pretty in your ig photos lol, I would never guess 33! are you really into makeup? Yours is on point 😃 it's something I enjoy a lot as well. 

I measured him again and his back length is maybe 9.5". The coat he has now is from Puppia. It's 8" back length and I think it fits pretty well lengthwise. He's 4.3 lb and 6 months old. I really like Louis Dog (my favorite), puppia, dogs of glamor (I love their tees lol), and wooflink. You're so generous! I kind of wish I had a girl dog to dress up but I know that would be really bad for my wallet 😂

I ninja edited a question into my last post but I think you replied before I made the edit, so I'll ask again! Is it normal for doggie couture shop to take awhile to ship stuff out? I ordered something the 20th but it still says processing on my order. Just wanted to check. Thanks! 

Hope you have a great birthday! Any plans? 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Chiluv04 said:


> Your cats are stunning!!😍😍


And thank you! I love them. They are very snuggly as you can tell haha. They mostly stare at Ponta and stay away from his crazy puppy energy

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much!


Youre very welcome!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Awww hello Ava gorgeous girl  x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Teddy76 said:


> Awww hello Ava gorgeous girl  x



Thank you


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lutine said:


> Haha I don't think I've posted anything on my Facebook for ages. I like to say that my Facebook is made entirely by my friendsWhat are some of your favorite chihuahua groups? I don't know any but I'd love to join.
> 
> Aww it sounds hard but it looks like you're on track to acing the exam 😃 You can do it! I'm also terrible at math... I've always struggled with it. And happy birthday 🎂 You look so young and pretty in your ig photos lol, I would never guess 33! are you really into makeup? Yours is on point 😃 it's something I enjoy a lot as well.
> 
> ...



Hi! Sorry I'm just seeing this. I love Louisdog, and dogs of glamour is another good brand. Ponta seems to be around the same size as my Braxton. But the thing is, Louisdog and many other brands just don't work for her. Like, the size small LD is usually too short and too snug, but small medium is wayyyy too big. So if I get an LD item that's too big on Ava, it will usually fit brax. That's only time brax gets LD is if it's too big for Ava. Brax wears a 2 in Wooflink. But some things run bigger no matter the size. Like hoodies and sweaters tend to run roomier. Puppy angel, Puppia and Pinkaholic work for Brax in size small. But I don't buy much of those brands. I do like those brands though. Paris erotica (also known as pariero, you check them out at pariero.com) just doesn't work for Brax. Though I have noticed that the summer things in size small are usually ok for her. Lol as you can see, she's really in between sizes in a lot if brands. She currently weighs 4.2 lbs, 9" back and 12' chest. She'll be 3 in March. 

After our math lesson yesterday I just about quit! It is mind boggling. But I am an over thinker, so maybe things will start to sink in soon (I hope). I've got about 5 weeks of classes to go. 2 classes per week. It just to me 5+ hrs to answer 30 of 50 questions on laws and agent buyer relationships, transactions, commission and so on. 

Thank you! I get asked all the time if I'm even over 21 lol. I have always looked at least 10 yrs younger than my age. I can't be,I've I'm 33. Seems so old :-(. 

Yes, sadly certain items take quite a while depending on the brand. Many of them ship from other countries. And they ship to Melissa first, then she will ship to you. It's not unusual to wait 2-3 wks for wooflinks and 3-4 weeks or so for Louisdog. But there are other brands that ship from Hungary, Italy and other countries. Custom orders take a month or more too. Like Toni Mari and Susan lanci. Your order will say processing until it ships. You also accumulate points with every purchase. You can check points under "my rewards." Redeem your points once you have enough to cover a $75 or more purchase with free shipping. The points really come in handy. I've gotten a lot of large orders for next to nothing because of points. Like at Christmas I had over 1,000, can't resemble the exact number. But I spent over $700 and after using the 40% coupon plus my points my total was just over $250. I save my points from end of summer up until Christmas and once I accumulate a lot, usually over 1,000 I use them for Christmas. After Christmas I rebuild my points and use them again for a summer order. So I basically shop from January til April-May, then I place a BIG order and so on and so on. But the point system and free ship for $75 purchases makes shopping on DC worth it.


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi! Sorry I'm just seeing this. I love Louisdog, and dogs of glamour is another good brand. Ponta seems to be around the same size as my Braxton. But the thing is, Louisdog and many other brands just don't work for her. Like, the size small LD is usually too short and too snug, but small medium is wayyyy too big. So if I get an LD item that's too big on Ava, it will usually fit brax. That's only time brax gets LD is if it's too big for Ava. Brax wears a 2 in Wooflink. But some things run bigger no matter the size. Like hoodies and sweaters tend to run roomier. Puppy angel, Puppia and Pinkaholic work for Brax in size small. But I don't buy much of those brands. I do like those brands though. Paris erotica (also known as pariero, you check them out at pariero.com) just doesn't work for Brax. Though I have noticed that the summer things in size small are usually ok for her. Lol as you can see, she's really in between sizes in a lot if brands. She currently weighs 4.2 lbs, 9" back and 12' chest. She'll be 3 in March.
> 
> After our math lesson yesterday I just about quit! It is mind boggling. But I am an over thinker, so maybe things will start to sink in soon (I hope). I've got about 5 weeks of classes to go. 2 classes per week. It just to me 5+ hrs to answer 30 of 50 questions on laws and agent buyer relationships, transactions, commission and so on.
> 
> ...


Oh no problem, I figured you were busy with it being your birthday weekend and having to study for exams. Thank you for always giving such long and helpful replies 😅

Anyways it seems pretty complicated about the sizes. The Louis Dog in small seemed to fit him pretty well. I guess I'll consult with you about items before I buy them, if you have time, lol. I managed to get the things I ordered from DCS a few days ago. I wish I could take him out in his buddy belt but there's like 6 inches+ of snow on the ground. I can't wait until Spring! 

Ooh that sounds so hard. Math and law together... My SO is in law school right now and it seems so difficult. Lots of things to memorize... Well don't give up, but make sure to take care of yourself too! I know you will do fine. It's just for a little while more and then you'll be there 😊 Best of luck! 

I look really young too. But not as drastically as you do haha. I think maybe I look about 5 years younger, not 10. Although I remember once several years ago, I took my brother to Costco and I wasn't wearing any makeup. The lady wouldn't let us have samples because we had to be over 12. I pulled my ID out on her LOL 😂 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lutine said:


> Oh no problem, I figured you were busy with it being your birthday weekend and having to study for exams. Thank you for always giving such long and helpful replies 😅
> 
> Anyways it seems pretty complicated about the sizes. The Louis Dog in small seemed to fit him pretty well. I guess I'll consult with you about items before I buy them, if you have time, lol. I managed to get the things I ordered from DCS a few days ago. I wish I could take him out in his buddy belt but there's like 6 inches+ of snow on the ground. I can't wait until Spring!
> 
> ...



Oh yes, I've been crazy busy lately. It kinda sucks! 

Yeah sizing is tough and does sort of vary from item to item. Have you order any other LD? You should try Wooflink too. It's very well made but cheaper in price. 

I can't wait to see the buddy belt! I'm soooo glad you decided to get one, they are really the best harnesses. Which color did you get? 

That story if you looking 12 is hilarious, I hope you share some pics of yourself on Instagram


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh yes, I've been crazy busy lately. It kinda sucks!
> 
> Yeah sizing is tough and does sort of vary from item to item. Have you order any other LD? You should try Wooflink too. It's very well made but cheaper in price.
> 
> ...


I've been a bit less busy but I think things will pick up in about a week or so. Not looking forward to it. 

No, I haven't ordered anything else from them. I might try Wooflink next then. They really make some cute stuff  I got the Buddy Belt in Moonlight (the light gold one). It looks really nice on him so it's a pity we can't go outside. I wanted to leave it on him for awhile inside but then he kept trying to chew on it 😢

I don't know if I'll post pictures of my face to my instagram... Maybe I'll make another personal one, haha. If I do I'll let you know 😃

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm a bit late to the party here but wanted to say how cute Ava looks and I love that you added accessories to the photo - too cute! Good luck with your exam.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> I'm a bit late to the party here but wanted to say how cute Ava looks and I love that you added accessories to the photo - too cute! Good luck with your exam.


Thanks Karen! I thought the animal print shoes really bring out the photos, also I LOVE Louboutin pumps. Class is tough but I'm hanging in there. Ava sends you puppy kisses!


----------

